# College Sports TV



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

NEW YORK and EL SEGUNDO, CA, April 1, 2003 - CSTV: College Sports Television (www.cstv.com), the first television network devoted exclusively to college sports, and DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading digital multichannel service provider, have reached an agreement to add the College Sports Television channel to the SPORTS Pack from DIRECTV.

Beginning on Monday, April 7, DIRECTV customers who subscribe to the SPORTS Pack will be able to see the College Sports Television Network on DIRECTV channel 610. The DIRECTV SPORTS Pack delivers up to 25 regional sports networks, plus NBA TV, Fox Sports World, The Golf Channel and The Outdoor Channel.

"This is a significant agreement because DIRECTV will be our largest distributor, enabling us to deliver 'the best of the best' in college sports to fans and alumni nationwide," said Brian Bedol, president and CEO, College Sports Television. "DIRECTV customers will be treated to compelling programming filled with the electricity, passion and drama that makes intercollegiate athletics so unique."

"DIRECTV prides itself on delivering the most robust sports programming lineup available, and the addition of College Sports Television confirms DIRECTV's continued commitment to giving our sports fans more of what they want," said Michael Thornton, senior vice president, Programming Acquisitions, DIRECTV, Inc. "With access to sports events from 1,200 different universities and colleges across the country, College Sports Television delivers something for every DIRECTV sports enthusiast."

The first television network devoted exclusively to college sports, College Sports Television will launch Monday night, April 7, following the NCAA men's basketball championship game. CSTV will debut with the first and most comprehensive review of the 2002-03 men's basketball season, originating from its studios at Chelsea Piers in New York City and with reports from the Final Four round of the NCAA tournament in New Orleans.

CSTV has long-term programming and marketing agreements with 27 Division I athletic conferences, including the Big East, Big Ten, Big XII, Ivy League, Sun Belt and Atlantic 10. The network will televise live regular season and championship events across a broad spectrum of men's and women's college sports, including football, basketball, baseball, soccer, ice hockey and lacrosse. Dedicated to offering the widest variety of college athletics, College Sports Television will provide the most in-depth sports coverage of 1,200 universities and colleges across all of the major conferences at every level of college sports.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

anything about dish network?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

No indication of it getting on Dish...just Directv.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

College Sports TV could become the little brother of the YES Network in terms of demand for the channel by Dish Network customers. I REALLY want CSTV, so I hope Dish is able to strike a deal.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I really want CSTV to. Announcements like this keep nudging me closer to making the change to DirecTV.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I switched from Comcast Digital cable to Dish, as Comcast wouldn't add Fox Sports World or ESPN Classic. I hope I don't have to switch from Dish to DirecTv, cause Dish won't add CSTV.


----------

